# Got a long way to go! 2009



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey all, Hope you are all a lot further along than me!
Just finished getting the structure all up yesterday (Oct17)
I can't believe I've only 12 days left to fill it! Yikes!!!
anyway here some progress shots of the build so far...










































Do you think a 15 foot reaper will be too much? ; )


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I love the reaper! How much longer will it take to set up? Make sure to post pics of it again!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks like you guys are moving right along. How many people do you have helping you? The place is looking great.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Wow that entrance is the bomb. Way cool reaper!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

........ isnt asking if a 15 feet Reaper too much kind of like asking if a 15 foot plasma is too big?!?!? Whaaaaaa? 

Haha, but seriously, it is looking awesome. I hope that everything goes smoothly with your setup.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Actually, I was thinking a 15 foot reaper is a bit on the smallish side, and you could probably go bigger.  Just kidding - it looks fantastic and I can't wait to see pictures of the finished project!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

wait a minute, is this being setup only for halloween?!? 

looks awesome, love the reaper


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Love the Reaper, kinda reminds me of an old boyfriend...LOL Frightening entrance. Be sure to post pix and GOOD LUCK with the setup.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What everyone else said - that Reaper is fantastic!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

The coffin door is inspired! Absolutely brilliant!! With the giant reaper above it, that makes for one intimidating entrance! Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That entrance is awesome and really liking the reaper. Good job.


----------



## kidcrazed (Sep 26, 2009)

Love the coffin door. Might need that in the future


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I'll agree with the rest of the crowd about the reaper. Good luck getting setup.


----------



## Anitafacelift (Jul 22, 2009)

That's cool as hell. Love the coffin opening,.very creative! Nice reaper,.too. Where does the opening go? Is it just a room or will they go into your yard? Looks good so far,..but,.ya better bust a move! lol. Post pics of the finished project,.please.


----------



## Creeper (Nov 7, 2008)

I really like the reaper and coffin entrance and I think I've got a pretty decent haunt overall, but the one thing I'm missing is a great entrance so maybe it's not that great a haunt afterall. I've been working on props so much that the entrance hasn't been a focus but next year will be different, I think.

I've got nearly all the inside walls up and have cleared out the back yard in order to set up the maze outside. Most props done now so just have to finish the back maze and place the props, then work on light and sound. Long way to go for me too, but it's coming together and I've got that familiar haunt smell going in the garage and sunroom.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I agree. I like the coffin door entrance. Hey - after all those guys are done at your house, any chance of getting them over to mine?


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wish I had someone, anyone, to help me. Lucky you. And it is looking great.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

GothicCandle said:


> I love the reaper! How much longer will it take to set up? Make sure to post pics of it again!


It'll take me till 4:00pm Oct31st to finish!:jol:


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

scareme said:


> Looks like you guys are moving right along. How many people do you have helping you? The place is looking great.


These guys came out for a Saturday afternoon - They were a big help but generally I set most up my self.


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Spartan005 said:


> wait a minute, is this being setup only for halloween?!?


Yes - I know, I know, I'm a retard!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Anitafacelift said:


> Where does the opening go? Is it just a room or will they go into your yard?


It goes into our haunt which has all been constructed. There are 3 rooms plus a maze with 4 scenes in it and one grand room. (Probably won't have time for the spider cave I was planning)


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Testing out some lighting on a more complete reaper
I'm standing on top my van. The white line to the left is the neighbors roof line! The coffin door is 7 foot tall!! I really am such a retard!!


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

THAT IS SO AWESOME!!!

Good luck with the haunt! Man that is cool!


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

Man That is out of control! But in the best way! That rocks out!


----------



## Lovedove (Oct 20, 2009)

What an Awesome sight that must be in person !!! *lol* what do your neighbors think???


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Way,way, way cool.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very cool looking entrance.I would like to know where you got the big reaper head? It looks awesome under the lighting.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

nice work man keep it up! could we maybe have a video walkthrough?


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Remember to get your fire chief to inspect it or something...they shut down a 12-year haunt in Texas you know...based on only one complaint.


----------



## bigguy1 (Oct 20, 2009)

That looks awesome. Great job


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You used your avatar as the front door!:googly:


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Coffin door blows my mind. Nice


----------

